# Handrails with the twist for curved stairs



## nigjoe (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm currently working with Compass (software) to start production on twisted handrails for our stair department. We have been building the handrails by hand to match the bent steel bar for over 30 years. Thus the reason for the purchase of a 5 axis Biesse Rover C. Have invested in a digitize system made up from a camera/barcode strips/software package to measure the rise/run and twist of the handrail for client's stairs we do not manufacture. After I get the data I design and cut the handrails up into cost effective material sizes, and have a dowel/dovetail system to join the pieces into 1 continious handrail. 

I've run a lot of profiles but some of these large profile tooling actually is fairly intimidating. I will be cutting most of the handrails upside down so that I can predrill for metal & wood pickets. Some will be cut right side up as well as parts to add to straight landing runs. I've had 40k in tooling made to match all of our profiles. Hardened aluminum with carbide insert cutters for all tools. I get a RPM max rating from the tool manufacturer but no feed rate, and they won't suggest a rate. I know material varies but where the heck to I start, mostly I'll be running oak and maple plus a few exotic species. Any Ideas here are a few picks of the size and typs of tools all in mm. Any tips or ideas would be welcome.
Cheers


----------

